# 94 Altima CV axels



## 3nglenn (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello all ! First post. I'm dealing with a 94 Altima that needs the CV axels changed (torn boots). Never worked on this type of vehicle before (but I've changed them on other models of vehicles) I'm wondering if anyone could give me a walk through/procedure on how to approach this. Tools needed, socket sizes etc. etc. too. Any help, info much appreciated-I don't want this to turn into a Frankenstein... Thanks G.P.


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

If it's something this important, and if you are not completely confident in doing this kind of work, I would recommend you take it to a reputable mechanic. I know this really doesn't answer your question, but I just don't want to see an R.I.P. thread for you.

If you really must work on your own car, pick up a Haynes repair manual. If you're an Altima owner, it should be your second bible.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

here are the *instructions*. this can also be your "bible" for almost any car you have. Aslong as its not 2k or newer.

Since you have done this before, just gather all the tools you used from the other cars you've worked on and you should be fine. Read all the intructions before you do the job.


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

Also, make sure you get the new rubber. There's a new type of rubber that expands a LOT! So therefore, you can install it in like ten minutes. Also, the rubber is a different material and because it's stronger, it's less likely to be damaged. I installed it on my car, it took like 30 minutes altogether, but I had the help of air tools.


----------

